# Funny duck huntin stories



## Jaker (Aug 2, 2011)

Thought maybe we can share some funny stories to pass the time and lighten the mood. 

Heres one, this was a couple years ago out west when the water was real high. It was real foggy that mornin, and you couldn't see more than about 50yds. We had the boat blind down cuz literally there was no way the birds were gonna see us. well we had killed a few, it was about 30 minutes after daylight, and one of my buddies had to pee. Well hes a big ol boy and don't move to fast, but anyways he was sittin there peein out of the boat right towards the decoy spread, when i hear some gadwalls burpin over us. I hit the call and tell him to be still, bout that time we see em over the trees cupped up about a dozen of em. I tell him not to move and they drop on in, myself and the other guy in the boat cut loose on em and drop 4 from the bunch, after the shootin stops, the only sound was that joker still just a peein. It makes it alot funnier if you know the guy, but we give him heck for that all the time.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 2, 2011)

Jaker said:


> Thought maybe we can share some funny stories to pass the time and lighten the mood.
> 
> Heres one, this was a couple years ago out west when the water was real high. It was real foggy that mornin, and you couldn't see more than about 50yds. We had the boat blind down cuz literally there was no way the birds were gonna see us. well we had killed a few, it was about 30 minutes after daylight, and one of my buddies had to pee. Well hes a big ol boy and don't move to fast, but anyways he was sittin there peein out of the boat right towards the decoy spread, when i hear some gadwalls burpin over us. I hit the call and tell him to be still, bout that time we see em over the trees cupped up about a dozen of em. I tell him not to move and they drop on in, myself and the other guy in the boat cut loose on em and drop 4 from the bunch, after the shootin stops, the only sound was that joker still just a peein. It makes it alot funnier if you know the guy, but we give him heck for that all the time.



You will learn when you get older, when you have to go , you GO.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Aug 2, 2011)

Funniest thing that ever happened to me was wading around a beaver pond all morning on a woody shoot, I was poking my way along with a piece of gray PVC as a wading stick looking out for stump holes. Well the water never got over the middle of my thighs and after the hunt was over I went to get all my ducks and had no problem out in the middle of the pond, but I shot one and it dropped on the edge of the treeline. So I hit the bank and threw down my gun and wading stick to go get my duck. This being fall there are leaves all over the ground, and as I was about 5 feet from the duck I ended up almost floating my hat in a creek channel that was exactly flush with the bank and had leaves floating on it. It looked just as solid as everything else. All I could do was laugh about it.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 2, 2011)

Well this happened on my first trip to Arkansas many years ago. We were hunting in Georgetown, Ar with a high school classmate of mine. He had just bought a brand new Grizzly tracker 15 46 duck boat with a 25 on it. We put the boat in the night before so that we would not have to leave so early. He had a cabin right on the little red river. We were going to be hunting Hurricane Lake. When we went to sleep that night we found out that his cabin was a breading ground for lady bugs. We had to make sure that we did not open our mouths while we were sleeping, because their were so many bugs that they would fall into your mouth. 
When we woke up the next morning we got up put our waders on at headed to the boat. When we got to the boat, the boat was gone. Now I had asked the guy if he put the plug in the boat. He said that he never took it out. What he didn't know was that old boy that borrowed his boat took it out. The boat was at the bottom of the Little Red River. The the guy said i guess i need to go get my dad's boat. we really wanted to go hunting so we said ok. When he went to leave his axles on his truck were frozen. He worked the ruck back and fourth for minutes and then it broke loose. You would have thought he shot a canon it was so loud. Anyway after a hour had passed he returned. The boat that he was dragging was a 14 36 fiberglass boat with a 15 horse motor. 

Now I'm about 6'7'' or 6'8'', depending on which gas station i walk out of, and I weigh about 250. The other guys were almost as big. 

So we get in the boat and 2 of us have to hang off the side of the boat. I asked him, "how far we got to go". He says, '' we got about 45 minutes to ride. We wanted to bust ducks so we said lets go. We drive up river and into the white river. then he starts looking for a rusted metal trash can on the other side of the river. We finally find it and shoot into a slough. Once we get into the woods we had to go to the right. Well the water and fallen out of the bottoms more than the guy expected. We have to lift the boat over the bank and get into another slough. Now we are driving the boat about 2 mph down a ditch that is just wide enough for the boat. At this time we are pulling the boat down the ditch and the ducks are just poring into the timber. We do this for about an hour until he says we need to be in a slough about 10 yards to the left. We then pick the boat up and pull it into the other slough. I kid you not we go about 10 yards in this new slough and he says we need to be there, which is on the old ditch. So we pull the boat back across. Did I mention that it was about 20 degrees out? We then finally get to the hole about a hour and a half after daylight. It was a beautiful hole in the middle of the woods. We shoot one duck all during the hunt. 
We are many miles away from any person. we decided to pick up the decoys and go to the house. After we pick up the decoys my other buddy says I got to use the restroom. The only thing that is even close to dry land is a beaver hut in 15 foot deep water. So he gets on it and takes one. When we go to pick him up we get the fishing line wrapped around the prop of the boat. Fishing line in the middle of the woods. We finally get back to the main river and into the little red. That is when we run out of gas, and start going back to the hole. We had to take the gas tank and hold in up just to get back to the cabin. Once we get to the cabin he remembers that he was in a hurry and left the keys to the cabin at his dads. We finally got the door open, but then we fought ladybugs the rest of the night. 

Sorry for such a long post, but that is the story of the Mallard Hole near Georgetown Arkansas.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 2, 2011)

There is a couple of stories that come to mind. One you will have to ask Jerry to tell. It is funny  now, but not then. The 1 I will tell you is goose hunting on the the Jewel. I know goose hunting me, Nope. 1 time in band camp!!!! Just joking I had to do that. Here is the story.
It was mid Dec. a few yrs ago. I want to go goose hunting on the jewel and no one else could go. It being Wed. I new I had to get there early so I did. 0300 hrs. come in off Gray hwy at check station. I didnt have a boat then. Went out to the piont and started putting My 2 doz goose deks out. Now this is after making 2 trips to the truck for all my Crap. I was poor and only had a piece of bulap to cover myself with and some grass the GW had cut with the bushhog the day before. After I got every thing set up. I was get everything ready. Cup of Coffee,honey bun,aready been to the tree and I hear a boat come up the lake and geese started fly around. I grabbed everything and got under the burlap. Made a cal and geese started come in. Now it is still dark. it around 0500 hrs. It started get day light and I could see the geese they were all around me about 25 birds 3 flockes. the start feeding at my feet and walking around and here comes more a big flock about 15 birds, then another and even another. It was awesome.Now it was legal shooting time, but I was looking for BANDS. I had 75 to 100 geese walking around and eatting at my feet. and Then I saw to geese with bands coming out of the water straight to me. They got  to 20 yards and I set up to jump up the geese and they looked at me like what the HECK, So I aim and pulled the trigger, the gun when click , I forgot to load my gun. Now the geese starting raising crane and starting to fly off I got 2 shells out of my bag and in the gun and shot the 2 birds with bands. after that it was crazy , I grab some shells blew my call and one flock came back and I got 1 more no band. Now you might not beliveve this but, I thought it was over so I clean up every thing and mad trip to the truck and when I came back there was geese landing on the dead geese. It was one of the days I will never forget.
Larry


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2011)

Few years back I had been watching a diver hole located a couple miles from my office.  One day nothing, the next day wrapped up in Ringers.
Called up a couple of my partners and told them the deal.

Got to the island the following morning, put out around 75-100 dekes, got hid in the broom sage and we were ready.


Except for one of us, turns out he drank a bunch of cheap liquor the night before and "IT" hit him.  He goes off about 50 yds right at shooting light.  We folded up a half a limit before he returns, with no waders and in his stocking feet.
Forgot to mention it was COLD!!! 


Turns out he didn't quite make it, and loaded up his waders.

To make matters worse my other partners yellow lab went and rolled in "IT" coming back stincking to high heaven!!

Seeing how I was the only one not affected by the mornings events, I couldn't hardly shoot for laughing.  We did kill a limit, but Laaaaaawd what a morning!!


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 2, 2011)

Alright it is time for the Green towel story. Killer E. This one's for you...
Years ago Larry and me had his boat on the Jewel for a late winter goose hunt. It was a bitter windy cold morning of 26 degrees. I was REALLY fired up and wanted to kill some geese in the worst way. We pulled the heavy boat up on a point and began to unload a ton of decoys and layout blinds. We had to walk a ways from the boat with each load and then return for more stuff. With each bag of goose dekes the boat got a little lighter (does anyone know where this is headed?) Well along about trip # 7 me and Larry get to where the boat was and look down to see it gone. We looked towards mid-lake and down wind to see the boat already 100' away and rapidly being blown towards the dam. Like retards, we again looked down at where the boat was hoping it would reappear. 
Larry says "well, so much for this hunt. We are going to have to walk all the way around Lake Juliette to get the boat". Well this is where it gets a bit crazy. 
Did I mention it was 26 degrees with a brisk wind? Well as Larry prepared for his long hike I was doing a very rapid risk assesment. To save the hunt we had to get that boat back and it was moving at about 2-4 FPS away from us. Before I could even think about what I was doing I was nearly buck naked and swimming after that boat. Now I am one powerful swimmer but I am telling you that was one cold difficult swim. I reached a point of no return and made a mad dash to reach the boat. Getting in that boat took everything I had and I landed in the bottom of it like  dead carp (picture Jim Carey crawling out of the mechanical rhino's rear end in Ace Ventura-Pet Detective). Anyway Good old Larry being always pepared had a green towel and I had to stand on it to keep from freezing to the floor. I also used it to cover up my manhood as I triumphantly return to the shore looking for my pants.  The entire time Larry was looking at me like I was crazy. I am pretty sure that this is the day that Larry decided that I was dang serious about this waterfowling thing. 
Yes we hunted that day and we did kill some geese.

Please, save the cold water horror stories and warnings. I am fully aware of the danger but to save another hunt I will do it again. Most that know me know that I will do anything to shoot geese and ducks and I have always had a few screws loose when it comes to hunting.


----------



## CraigM (Aug 2, 2011)

One of the funniest things I've seen is a bwt come down about ten feet from where Jaker and I were standing.  We both saw it at the same time drew up and fired sending the bird flipping backwards a few yards.


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 2, 2011)

*Here's one I posted a year ago...makes me LOL every time I think about it:*

So I went out Saturday to a prime locale on public land in OH.  Most people wouldn't carry dekes this far, so it gets very little pressure despite being less than an hour from 1.3 million folks.

The place I hunt is a creek.  I walk in about 6:30 am to set the dekes for 7:15 shooting light and find an inch of ice on my hole!!! 

I clear a 20 yard by 20 yard hole, and have BARELY enough time to drop 5 duck dekes and two geese before shooting light.  I hear geese coming up the river, give them a couple of quiet clucks, and they are coming fast.  They see my dekes, but flare like crazy at 40 yards, and I miss 

Later that day, two hen mallards, a drake, and a giant black duck come swimming down the creek toward me.  The black sees something he doesn't like and turns to swim back up river at 100 yards.

The other three fly at 5o yards out and I drop a hen, who falls.  I swat her on the water and she looks still for 30 seconds, but when I bend over to pick up a couple of shells, SHE DISAPPEARS!  She was 30 yards from a bank...I think she dove and got under an ice floe...never saw her again.

I am cussing myself by this point...my dekes look SO natural out there and I can't figure why anything has flared like this.  Dejected, I lower my head in shame.  My LED headlamp, still ablaze from setting out my dekes and busting ice in the morning, falls off my melon and shines directly into my eyes from the ground.

I packed up my dekes and went home, relieved that nobody else saw me sitting in my blind with the torch on my head.


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 2, 2011)

jerry russell said:


> Alright it is time for the Green towel story. Killer E. This one's for you...
> Years ago Larry and me had his boat on the Jewel for a late winter goose hunt. It was a bitter windy cold morning of 26 degrees. I was REALLY fired up and wanted to kill some geese in the worst way. We pulled the heavy boat up on a point and began to unload a ton of decoys and layout blinds. We had to walk a ways from the boat with each load and then return for more stuff. With each bag of goose dekes the boat got a little lighter (does anyone know where this is headed?) Well along about trip # 7 me and Larry get to where the boat was and look down to see it gone. We looked towards mid-lake and down wind to see the boat already 100' away and rapidly being blown towards the dam. Like retards, we again looked down at where the boat was hoping it would reappear.
> Larry says "well, so much for this hunt. We are going to have to walk all the way around Lake Juliette to get the boat". Well this is where it gets a bit crazy.
> Did I mention it was 26 degrees with a brisk wind? Well as Larry prepared for his long hike I was doing a very rapid risk assesment. To save the hunt we had to get that boat back and it was moving at about 2-4 FPS away from us. Before I could even think about what I was doing I was nearly buck naked and swimming after that boat. Now I am one powerful swimmer but I am telling you that was one cold difficult swim. I reached a point of no return and made a mad dash to reach the boat. Getting in that boat took everything I had and I landed in the bottom of it like  dead carp (picture Jim Carey crawling out of the mechanical rhino's rear end in Ace Ventura-Pet Detective). Anyway Good old Larry being always pepared had a green towel and I had to stand on it to keep from freezing to the floor. I also used it to cover up my manhood as I triumphantly return to the shore looking for my pants.  The entire time Larry was looking at me like I was crazy. I am pretty sure that this is the day that Larry decided that I was dang serious about this waterfowling thing.
> ...



I woulda done that too.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 3, 2011)

*Thanks Jerry*



jerry russell said:


> Alright it is time for the Green towel story. Killer E. This one's for you...
> Years ago Larry and me had his boat on the Jewel for a late winter goose hunt. It was a bitter windy cold morning of 26 degrees. I was REALLY fired up and wanted to kill some geese in the worst way. We pulled the heavy boat up on a point and began to unload a ton of decoys and layout blinds. We had to walk a ways from the boat with each load and then return for more stuff. With each bag of goose dekes the boat got a little lighter (does anyone know where this is headed?) Well along about trip # 7 me and Larry get to where the boat was and look down to see it gone. We looked towards mid-lake and down wind to see the boat already 100' away and rapidly being blown towards the dam. Like retards, we again looked down at where the boat was hoping it would reappear.
> Larry says "well, so much for this hunt. We are going to have to walk all the way around Lake Juliette to get the boat". Well this is where it gets a bit crazy.
> Did I mention it was 26 degrees with a brisk wind? Well as Larry prepared for his long hike I was doing a very rapid risk assesment. To save the hunt we had to get that boat back and it was moving at about 2-4 FPS away from us. Before I could even think about what I was doing I was nearly buck naked and swimming after that boat. Now I am one powerful swimmer but I am telling you that was one cold difficult swim. I reached a point of no return and made a mad dash to reach the boat. Getting in that boat took everything I had and I landed in the bottom of it like  dead carp (picture Jim Carey crawling out of the mechanical rhino's rear end in Ace Ventura-Pet Detective). Anyway Good old Larry being always pepared had a green towel and I had to stand on it to keep from freezing to the floor. I also used it to cover up my manhood as I triumphantly return to the shore looking for my pants.  The entire time Larry was looking at me like I was crazy. I am pretty sure that this is the day that Larry decided that I was dang serious about this waterfowling thing.
> ...


 We all know how tuff you are now. This a great story . I think this one should go into the GON Waterfowl hall of fame!. Thanks for shareing.


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 3, 2011)

We were in kansas for the opener and were camping on a dike near the area we were hunting.  We cooked dinner and it gets dark so me and another buddy head to our trucks to get some sleep before opening morning.  Well this fool jaker decides he's going to sleep in a chair outside in the freezing cold.  Next thing I know jaker is banging on my windows talking about its time to go hunters were showing up and we had to get our spot.  We busted loose out of the trucks and were heading to the spot in minutes, looking like the fire dept the way we threw on waders.  Surely its early morning...nah its 1100 pm.  It ended up being a couple guys who didn't set up near us and the next hunters didn't show up for a few hours.  So we sat on our spot in the freezing water starting at 1100 that night but had a bag of gwt sprigs redheads gadwall so ended up being fun morning.


----------



## tswords253 (Aug 3, 2011)

fishndinty, that was a good story, made me laugh.  No telling how many guys I've been out with that forget to turn off their headlamps!  There's nothing like getting frustrated to figure out you are the one that caused it in the first place!


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 3, 2011)

tswords253 said:


> fishndinty, that was a good story, made me laugh.  No telling how many guys I've been out with that forget to turn off their headlamps!  There's nothing like getting frustrated to figure out you are the one that caused it in the first place!



I was such a newb, but I did sure have the desire.....1.5 mile hike and ice busting with an 8 lb sledge!!! I hope that creek is low this year so I can go back to that hole sans the headlamp


----------



## Wild Turkey (Aug 3, 2011)

At seminole years ago before everyone figured out there are a few ducks there.

Standing in tall grass waste deep. Decoys out in front. A hawk carrying a dead rotten coot flies up behind me and drops the rotten coot right on my head. Bout knocked me out.

Huntin at seminole with the late Joe Kurz and his son. We come to the ramp and load the boat. At that time Joe's tumor had left him unable to walk real well so he sat in the boat. 2 game wardens come up and decide I need to empty my truck and boat of all contents so they can inpect for illegal activity. They find nothing. Then they check my license, then Kurz Jr, and finally Joe's license. Finally they figure out that they had just harassed the director of the DNR. Will never forget the look on their faces when Joe told them to be in his office in Social Circle on monday. The funny part was how Joe sat there with his mouth shut while they dug thru his bag full of hunting clothes and ours.


----------



## tswords253 (Aug 3, 2011)

I know all about hiking in, I had a friend that swore up and down he had THE SPOT.  I had just started hunting with him that year.  He was kinda new to duck hunting and I figured it would be good to teach him a few things.  We walk in; he has a decoy bag on his back and I have my blind bag with me...big mistake.  After wondering around the woods in the dark for about 45 mins. he starts to turn circles.  Being that I have hunted all my life and have sometimes gotten turned around I know he's lost.  I ask him if he knows where he is going and he says yes and starts to head off in another direction.  After another 20 mins. he stops again.  I ask him AGAIN if he knows where he is going...NO HE SAYS!!!  So I find a river bottom and tell him we are going to follow it until we reach his SPOT or some form of water.  About the time day breaks and we can actually see I hear wood ducks screaming through the trees as we are practically racing to this hole.  We finally arrive and get set up, I am sweating profusely.  I had just received a new Benelli Xtrema 2 for my birthday and decided to take it with me (I had used my fathers prior to see if I liked it).  So we are set up and it is indeed a good spot.  We here a group off to the right calling a good ways down and I look up to see a swarm of ducks coming our way.  We wait, I call the shot and CLICK!  My gun doesn't shoot the ducks are cupped up in our face!  I cuss myself, my gun and try to figure out what in the crap happened.  I slowly realize it was something with my gun.  Try to reload, shoot...nothing. I didn't depress the carrier release button when inserting my shell; so all my fault for not reading the manual prior.  We walk out of the woods in the only direction I know we will reach a road which is East.  Once we get to the road I make Magellan walk and get the truck, another 2 miles to the north.  I peel off a couple layers of clothes and steam pours off me like a green bay lineman in the dead of winter.  Since then I have realized this guy has no sense of direction.  It is safe to say, I will not allow him to pick any more spots!  I think we walked close to five miles that morning in waders in the dead of winter.

Sorry for the long post guys.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 3, 2011)

*Back in the old days*

I was staioned in Korea on the DMZ. Every Sunday all the Plt Sgts.  in the company went duck hunting. Well my section Sgt. found out I knew how to call ducks so I got invited to go. You got to understand these guys were the top dogs in the company. They rented shotguns at the rec  center  and went hunting every chance they got. Well as it turned out I became the retreiver and every now and then I would get to  shoot. Well one day we were hunting and one Sgt. shot a Pintail Drake(Bull Sprig) any way he was a cripple and I guess I chased that duck for 30 minutes. I came back to a make shift blind with that duck thinking that I was gona get an ataboy. Instead I got chew out up one side and down the other. Come to find out I had chased that duck into a Korean war mine FLD. Nothing blew up and I still got booth feet. But thats the way it was duck hunting on the Korean DMZ in the late 60s and early 70s.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 3, 2011)

killer elite said:


> We all know how tuff you are now. This a great story . I think this one should go into the GON Waterfowl hall of fame!. Thanks for shareing.



Killer, I told you it had to do with, a green towel,cold morning, being half nake, and being super human. He was a cold boy for sure. 
Larry


----------



## duck-dawg (Aug 3, 2011)

Towards the end of last season, a buddy and I decided to mix it up a little bit and do an afternoon jump shoot down a river that's nearby. A little backstory...2 days before we had one of the coldest, windiest days of the year (winds of 30mph+, temps in the teens) So we get to the river, which I haven't hunted in 3 years, only to find that the water level is EXTREMELY low. We decide to give it a shot anyways, and slowly start making our way down river to a more open area-all the while bumping into stumps, snags, you name it-the pucker factor was high. Finally, we come to an impass in the river...a tree completely blocking us from going any further. Right about that time, a wood duck squeels around the next bend in the river, so we decide to beach the boat and sneak around to jump him. This is where things went downhill fast. My buddy decides to hop out on top of the fallen tree, that we've now drifted into. He stands up, takes one step, and we both hear "plop"-his brand new, "replacement" cell phone is now at the bottom of the river. Well, I immediately lose it...I'm laughing so hard I can't even breathe and he's flipping out about needing to get his memory card. I finally decide to help him, since by this time he's frantically trying to recover the phone with paddles. Where his phone had fallen in, the water was about 4 feet deep, so we're leaning over the boat trying to scoop it up and I'm just giving him all kind of grief when suddenly, "plop."  MY cell phone that had been safely stowed in the front pocket of my shirt was now right beside his on the bottom of the river. Having had to replace a phone just a few months earlier, my whole attitude changed. Instead of laughing, I was stripping down to my boxers while my buddy looked on like I was crazy. The last thing I told him before diving in after the phones was "be ready to get me if I go into shock." That was THE coldest I have ever been...the second that water hit me I just about lost control of myself. Luckily, it only took me 2 tries to locate the phones, and was only in the water for a few minutes. I got back in the boat and spent the next 45 minutes trying to stop shaking and get warm...got out on the bank, did jumping jacks, sprints, everything. Finally, we manage to head back towards the landing. The whole time all we could do was laugh about how bad our luck was and how our families and girlfriends were probably panicking since they couldn't get in touch with us, and it was almost dark. We got back to the landing, and wouldn't you know it...my keys and surefire flashlight had been in the OTHER pocket of my shirt, and were now somewhere on the bottom of the ochlocknee river. Fortunately, after about a dozen failed attempts to flag someone down on the road, a guy pulled off and let us use his cell phone and I was able to get a spare key run to me. 

I've had worse things happen to me while hunting than this, but this is the experience that really sticks out in my mind as the day when everything went wrong...funny looking back on it though.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Back in the early 80's my bro and a friend had the absolute best woody spot in north Al. It was a 200 acre area that the beavers backed up and half was flooded timber and the other half open water. The whole area was only around three feet deep or so and being so diverse we mallards, woodies, pintails and the occasional  black come in. 

We had a week long freeze and decided to go one Friday afternoon. Back then we didn't have money for waders so we would just wear longjohn's and jeans and wade. It would get cold on the legs but after they numbed up we were good for at least 45 minutes as usually the woodies would pour in right before dark anyway. Well, my friend said he wanted to take a short cut where the water was a little less deep and then we would wade into the timber. The short cut however took us closer to the beaver dams than we had been. As the other fellow posted, the floor of the woods were littered with leaves and as we walked we would wade through leaves also. My friend was kicking it on through the woods as I turned around to help my brother eradicate himself from some briars. I get him unhooked and he looks over my shoulder and says "Where did Mark go?" about that time we see a gun barrel sticking out of the water and then Mark surfaces gasping for air. He had stepped of into the main feeder creek that had been dammed up and it was about six feet deep. We pulled him out and he went back to the car to get my spare coat and would meet us in the hole.

We had a great evening of shooting, all of us limited out and Mark even shot a black. We head back out in the darkness and get to my car which was a 4-door maverick. I had mud tires on the back and it would go just about anywhere as long as you kept forward momentum. We loaded the ducks and gear in the trunk, changed out our pants and went to get in the car. Something was bad wrong. The car was sitting with the frame on the ground and I was mad because someone had slashed my tires. From closer inspection that wasn't the case. I had pulled onto the side of a bean field that the upper layer was frozen. During the hunt the car broke through the ice on all four tires and sunk slam to the frame. 
So here we are stuck in the middle oof nowhere, half wet and it's started to spit snow. (No cell phones)There is a rock quarry about 2 miles down the road and I told them I would go see if I could get help. I make it to the quarry and one of the guys has a 1/2 ton 4wd and says he will help out. When we get back down there the GW is there and he is mad as all get out. He had pulled up behind my car, while they were sitting in it waiting on me, and he sinks and gets stuck. The guy from the quarry pulls him out and the GW takes off leaving us there. So the guy from the quarry hooks up to me, where the GW had been sitting, and he gets stuck. He said, no problem, I'll call my friend, I know he can pull us out. So 30 minutes later this 3/4 ton jacked up truck with big ol' mudders pulls up and say's "Yeh, no problem, I'll get ya'll out". Well guess what? Yep, he sticks his trying to pull the quarry guy out. The quarry guy called down to the quarry for one of those center turn loaders and after seemed what was forever we were finally free.

My bro, Mark and me all had mounts done to remember that night.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 3, 2011)

*I will bet he was*



Larry Young Jr said:


> Killer, I told you it had to do with, a green towel,cold morning, being half nake, and being super human. He was a cold boy for sure.
> Larry


 It is funny.LOL


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 3, 2011)

jerry russell said:


> Alright it is time for the Green towel story. Killer E. This one's for you...
> Years ago Larry and me had his boat on the Jewel for a late winter goose hunt. It was a bitter windy cold morning of 26 degrees. I was REALLY fired up and wanted to kill some geese in the worst way. We pulled the heavy boat up on a point and began to unload a ton of decoys and layout blinds. We had to walk a ways from the boat with each load and then return for more stuff. With each bag of goose dekes the boat got a little lighter (does anyone know where this is headed?) Well along about trip # 7 me and Larry get to where the boat was and look down to see it gone. We looked towards mid-lake and down wind to see the boat already 100' away and rapidly being blown towards the dam. Like retards, we again looked down at where the boat was hoping it would reappear.
> Larry says "well, so much for this hunt. We are going to have to walk all the way around Lake Juliette to get the boat". Well this is where it gets a bit crazy.
> Did I mention it was 26 degrees with a brisk wind? Well as Larry prepared for his long hike I was doing a very rapid risk assesment. To save the hunt we had to get that boat back and it was moving at about 2-4 FPS away from us. Before I could even think about what I was doing I was nearly buck naked and swimming after that boat. Now I am one powerful swimmer but I am telling you that was one cold difficult swim. I reached a point of no return and made a mad dash to reach the boat. Getting in that boat took everything I had and I landed in the bottom of it like  dead carp (picture Jim Carey crawling out of the mechanical rhino's rear end in Ace Ventura-Pet Detective). Anyway Good old Larry being always pepared had a green towel and I had to stand on it to keep from freezing to the floor. I also used it to cover up my manhood as I triumphantly return to the shore looking for my pants.  The entire time Larry was looking at me like I was crazy. I am pretty sure that this is the day that Larry decided that I was dang serious about this waterfowling thing.
> ...



you deserve the hardcore waterfowler award. i have fears of this happining to me. I always tie the boat up REALLY good. lol. thanks for sharing


----------



## Hunter22 (Aug 4, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> You will learn when you get older, when you have to go , you GO.



I had a similar incident a couple years ago in Ms. I was huntin with a buddy early in the morning and the ducks were comin in good but I had to pee and I was in a pit blind with a cover over the top that rolls. I waited a little while for the action to die down and it did so I stepped outa the blind with my gun and calls. I kept my gun loaded and ready just in case. I started to pee and here comes some mallards. I duck down without tuckin it back in and then pop up and shoot one. The only bad part about that is that I swear I folded the duck cause he didnt flinch on the way down but I could never find him. 

Another story about last season. My nepehew and I were huntin and a small pond that was down and scouted the ducks the day before and saw ton of em. Well we setup where they were the day before but they lit about 150 yrds down from us and wouldnt come any closer. So we decided to make a move and i brough 2 deeks with me just in case they decided to swim around the corner. Well here comes 4 woodys swimming around the corner while we were in the middle of the pond standin there so we ducked and I tossed out the deeks and started to call. They heard and saw the deeks and were coming straight forward to them. There were about 4 ft stumps all in the pond so we hid next to them and popped up when they got close enough and shot em but right after we both shot 2 we both lost our balance and fell straight on our butts in the water! We both looked at each other and just started laughin. That was the mornin he shot his first duck ever.


----------



## duck-dawg (Aug 4, 2011)

After 7 seasons of duck hunting, I've figured out the REAL secret to bringing in more ducks...Sure, being on the X doesn't hurt, and a decent decoy spread and some good calling can better your odds...but the only way to GUARANTEE you'll decoy ducks is this:
Step 1: Completely let your guard down...there's not a duck in sight anyways.
Step 2: Lay your gun off to the side.
Step 3: Take off your jacket and shell belt and roll your waders down below your waist.
Step 4: (This is the most important step) Space yourself far enough away from your gun so that it can't be easily reached, and begin peeing over the side of the boat.

At this point you have one of 2 options...you can face the decoys, that way you get to witness ducks materialize out of thin air, already cupped and committed in your decoys...OR, you can face away from the decoys, allowing yourself to experience the full effect of having dozens of ducks buzz 3 feet over your head at mach-3.

Some of us have spent countless hours in the blind learning this technique and perfecting it. It's taken years of practice, but I myself have mastered the art of multi-tasking in the blind...I'm now able to cuss, fall down, wet the inside of my waders, and shoot at a duck all at the same time. Heck, I've even killed a few this way.


----------



## JDavenport57 (Aug 4, 2011)

my brother,my brothers friend and i, were hunting on my brothers friends pond we had killed 2 woodys 1goose and had not seen a duck for about a hour. well my brothers wife at the time called him. my brother answered it and then all of a sudden 20 green heaeds come out of no where. my brother drops his phone and we kill 2 drakes and 1 hen. well where the pond is there was a sub-divison was kinda close by well a clayton county cop live in this sub-divison. well we was sittting there just got the dog back in the blind and all of a sudden we here about a dozen cop cars pull up to the gate (which was about 100 yrds away)well come to find out the clayton county cop thought there was a mass murder going on and freaked


----------



## goob (Sep 18, 2011)

*haha*

Took a buddy hunting last year, trying to get his first ever duck. Were in a swamp that leads to a pond. To make a long story short, woodies come in, we shoot and his goes down nearly in the center/middle of the pond:
him: how do I get my duck?
me:  you got a fishing pole?
him: nope.
me:  do you see that jon boat on the bank?
him: yeah.
me:  start paddling.
him: I got no paddle.
me:  you got a mossberg don't ya? start paddling!
freezing weather, a leaky jon boat, and a mossberg 500. But he got his woodie!


same buddy, same swamp different day. im set up 30 yards from him waiting for Mr. Greenhead. He calls me in a worried kind of tone, "hey man come here quick!" I figured he done got on a beaver or something. So I go over to where he's hunting at and hes stuck in THICK mud up to his knees, being tired already he just sits down on the frozen ground. So of course while he's begging for me to help him get out, I snap a few pictures. Ducks were all over us too. It was one of those good mornings you don't readily forget.


----------

